# Moving-how to move aquarium



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I will be moving into a new house about 50 miles from my current residence and need some advice on the best way to move my aquarium and its inhabitants. 

It's rather small; only 10g and has neons, cories, and ADFs in it. What would be the best way to move the tank?

I know I'll have to drain it and keep the gravel wet. So should I just drain the water and leave the gravel with a bit of water in the tank?

How about the fish? Should I bag them? How will they deal with completely fresh water(or should I bucket the water in the tank currently and use it when I get to the new place so they won't be too shocked?)

thanks!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes keep enough water in the tank to keep the gravel wet. You can do just like a pet store would for transporting the fish. Put them in a bag(ok use a couple) full of tank water. Get to your new place and and set up your tank and fill it up, then float the bags to acclimate them for 20-30 mins, then use a net to pull them out of bag, and dump the old water.

You may wanna do a trip with just the fish and tank as the last thing you remove from your old place.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks ladayen,

I plan on taking the tank last. How about the old tank water, should I drain the tank into buckets and take it with me to use when I set the tank up again so I don't shock the fish with a tank full of new water and I don't force a new cycle within the tank?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Wouldn't worry about it. The bacteria lives on surfaces not in open water. I've picked up a few used tanks and just left some water to keep the gravel wet and tank was fully cycled. As long as the tap water parameters aren't vastly different there shouldn't be an issue with using new water.


----------



## kaxt (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not a bad idea to do a water change a few days before you move so everything is fresh, and then on moving day save about half the water from your tank to refill it in your new house. That way if the water parameters at the new house are different you will give your fish a little more time to adjust to it. 

It's also good to bag your filter media with a splash of water so that you will have the bacteria from both your gravel and your filter when you set the tank back up.

Also, you should double bag your cories because their spines can puncture the bag and cause them to loose water.

Good luck


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! Much appreciation on the tips.

Now, where exactly would I find a bag suitable for fish carrying? Would the pet store give me some if I asked?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Probably, dont forget elastics as well.


----------

